# Never Summer Proto FR weird camber profile



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Wouldn’t a overarching camber made up of 2 camber sections just be C3?

To me that picture looks like overall Rocker shape made of 3 camber sections.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

MrDavey2Shoes said:


> Wouldn’t a overarching camber made up of 2 camber sections just be C3?
> 
> To me that picture looks like overall Rocker shape made of 3 camber sections.


That's what I thought and that's partly what prompted my question, but how is that new or revolutionary when Mervin has been doing it for years, and how can they patent it if another brand has been and is currently doing it. Their description is so vague and gimmicky that I can't tell what it is, is it really 3 individual camber zones separated by rocker, or is it a C3 rip off?


----------



## Grunky (Mar 21, 2019)

It looks like a C2X, but instead of having a big rocker between the feet, there is a huge long rocker with like a micro camber inside it.....
The guy who made this must have taken some serious things I'd really like to try 😂


----------



## AC93 (May 1, 2020)

This board looks ridiculous, wonder how it rides though.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10157878123007865


----------



## MrDavey2Shoes (Mar 5, 2018)

Lol that promo was ridiculous. Never Summer is the Monster Energy of snowboards.


----------



## Yeahti87 (Jan 17, 2019)

Lol at this back ground ‚trailer’ voice. Anyway, I think it should ride closer to a camber board than the usual CRC profile so a step in the right direction.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

That's got to be the most try hard promo video I've ever seen 😂😂😂😂


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

i've ridden a few NS rockers, the new fusion camber stuff... they're ok, they turn, pop, float and all that.. not really my cup of tea, i could live with if i rode powder every day.. i've always ran back to true camber/hybrid camber decks. make no mistake never summer boards are built to last for sure, glad to see they started making the hybrid 'hammer' deck!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Is it just me or does it look like you need to wear a kidney belt to ride this thing safely?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I rode some Head boards with a profile that looked very similar. It was shit. This is a wildely pathetic attempt to make something different. This board is 1000% marketing. Never Dumber must think y’all are real dumb to believe that adding a little tiny micro camber zone in their massive rocker zone will make any twin ride deep snow just like a directional and heavily tapered pow specific board. Or maybe they’re just marketing it to people that buy their cars blinker fluid? Yeah, that must be it.

We heard you like camber! So we added camber to your rocker camber so you can use camber in your rocker!


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

It feels fitting that after watching that promo I kept scrolling down the thread and there was an add for Borat just below.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

NS always made bad ass decks, made in the usa quality! they last decades.. yep, all that magic potion is total marketing.. 'lets put a flat spot in the middle, wave the sides out and reverse the camber' 'well give the market 30 to 40 different models to choose from' 'then every year we keep improving what we called perfect last year' wtf? The market almost has to go back to camber/hybrid and stop all that weird side chit.. NS has clearly gone down a path that they'll be the last ones to give up the 'fusion rocker camber' trickery.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I was a NS fanboy for years. I still like their decks. They are solid construction, fast bases, topsheets that don't get scratched by a passing cloud. But the fact is, I've found other brands of boards that ride better. I don't wish them ill, but I'm not buying NS these days. I think I would reconsider though if they'd bring out a traditional camber board.


----------



## milwaukeeater (Feb 26, 2020)

Donutz said:


> I was a NS fanboy for years. I still like their decks. They are solid construction, fast bases, topsheets that don't get scratched by a passing cloud. But the fact is, I've found other brands of boards that ride better. I don't wish them ill, but I'm not buying NS these days. I think I would reconsider though if they'd bring out a traditional camber board.


i feel the same... tried a new NS 160 drag free west bound fusion rocker camber, sold it right away, rode got a new NS 165x hammer the new hydbrid camber deck...loved it, but found the 164w ride mtnpig to be more my liking. still have my 170 NS legacy carbon vmaxII that still rides excellent!. yes, allot of other decks ride great. you'd think a company would stop shooting themselves in the foot...


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

milwaukeeater said:


> i feel the same... tried a new NS 160 drag free west bound fusion rocker camber, sold it right away, rode got a new NS 165x hammer the new hydbrid camber deck...loved it, but found the 164w ride mtnpig to be more my liking. still have my 170 NS legacy carbon vmaxII that still rides excellent!. yes, allot of other decks ride great.


I'm pretty sure the hammer is a traditional all camber board, not a hybrid profile like all their other boards?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

That voice over itself is grounds for a time out. 

It runs like a sleazy car dealership ad.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I couldn't stop laughing at that voice over!


----------



## sparkysteamboat (May 12, 2020)

I just wanted to weigh in on this discussion. I ride in CO, primarily in Steamboat and picked up the FR recently, rode it for the first time this weekend in knee deep pow, groomers and tree runs. NS got it right with this board, it is quiver killer, it sticks to your line and rides like a champ, especially in deep powder. My only complaint is it takes a bit to get used to on icy catwalks. Other then that, I would recommend this board to someone who is an advanced rider and wants a board that will turn on a dime and float in the deep pow.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

sparkysteamboat said:


> I just wanted to weigh in on this discussion. I ride in CO, primarily in Steamboat and picked up the FR recently, rode it for the first time this weekend in knee deep pow, groomers and tree runs. NS got it right with this board, it is quiver killer, it sticks to your line and rides like a champ, especially in deep powder. My only complaint is it takes a bit to get used to on icy catwalks. Other then that, I would recommend this board to someone who is an advanced rider and wants a board that will turn on a dime and float in the deep pow.


Thanks for the feedback. What are you referring to on icy catwalks? Is it twitchy?


----------



## sparkysteamboat (May 12, 2020)

WigMar said:


> Thanks for the feedback. What are you referring to on icy catwalks? Is it twitchy?


I would say it rides a bit different then my Snowtrooper or Maverix which are rock stable in that condition, just took some getting used to.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

sparkysteamboat said:


> I just wanted to weigh in on this discussion. I ride in CO, primarily in Steamboat and picked up the FR recently, rode it for the first time this weekend in knee deep pow, groomers and tree runs. NS got it right with this board, it is quiver killer, it sticks to your line and rides like a champ, especially in deep powder. My only complaint is it takes a bit to get used to on icy catwalks. Other then that, I would recommend this board to someone who is an advanced rider and wants a board that will turn on a dime and float in the deep pow.


No hate, promise. But with no history of board use, this recount has little foundation.

Do you have any experience with anything like the Arbor Coda/Shiloh, Rossi Revenant/Krypto/Jibsaw, Rome National, Niche Aether or Story, Lib Attach Banana, Gnu Riders Choice, Burton Custom, Capita Mercury, K2 Broadcast, Ride Wildlife, Yes Typo, Jones Mtn Twin...? All boards that are well established quiver of ones.

Sorry, your comment will just carry more weight if you have some different board experiences to reference. If all you've been on is a camber twin, or a Proto twin or whatever, then... not so much.

Also sorry, I feel like due to the ridiculous nonsensical profile and marketing behind this board frankly requires anyone claiming this board is good to back themselves up more.


----------



## sparkysteamboat (May 12, 2020)

Nivek said:


> No hate, promise. But with no history of board use, this recount has little foundation.
> 
> Do you have any experience with anything like the Arbor Coda/Shiloh, Rossi Revenant/Krypto/Jibsaw, Rome National, Niche Aether or Story, Lib Attach Banana, Gnu Riders Choice, Burton Custom, Capita Mercury, K2 Broadcast, Ride Wildlife, Yes Typo, Jones Mtn Twin...? All boards that are well established quiver of ones.
> 
> ...


I can't say I have, obviously not being a professional board tester or demo person. I can only attest to my experiences, having ridden 60 days last year mainly on my Maverix and just hit day 11 yesterday and living part time in Steamboat. I have only ridden here in CO and started out learning on a Burton Twin and then have ridden/owned a NS SL (which I sold), then a Snowtrooper, Maverix and now the FR. Having spent the last 4 days on the FR in conditions ranging from windblown ice, groomers, trees and deep pow, sold me on this board, I really like what I bought. In no way am I suggesting anything except my own experience. I can honestly say that the FR will be my main ride for the rest of the season, as it excels in my opinion. I suggest before putting the FR down that you demo one for a day and see what you think. It may not be your cup of tea or it might, I am just giving you the benefit of my experience.


----------



## kieloa (Sep 20, 2019)

Never Summer is best and has most cambers. They invented it you know! 👍


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Neversummer is the Nas of snowboarding...
Camber is dead! Wait, jk... We invented it again so its alive again thanks to us!


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Has Never Summer ever considered hiring someone with a graphic design degree?


----------



## bshelford (Jan 23, 2015)

The Proto FR is an interesting board. I can't say it's completely what you are looking for, but I also can't say that it's not. I bought mine without demoing and couldn't find more than a couple sub par reviews at the time. I've ridden it 8 or 10 times now. In good snow it is an amazing carving board. The tip and tail are torsionally softer than expected. I think this is because it doesn't have the carbon x outside the feet. However the rubber and carbon strip in the center front and rear do definitely work and there is absolutely no tip chatter at any speed or conditions. It is the most stable board I've ridden. The triple camber thing feels like a combination of camber and magnetraction compared to their usual Ripsaw type profile with just a single reverse camber spot between the feet. It takes some getting used to. The board doesn't rotate around the middle like their standard rockers do. There is so much grip in the center camber section that it kind of wants to rotate outside of either end of it if you can figure out what I'm talking about. It's not a beginner board that wants to slide turns, that's for sure. It has crazy hold between the feet. The FR really want's to be ridden aggressively and prefers to be on edge. It's happy place is full carving. It's a little different. There are days when it's my favorite board ever and days when it's almost too much. I can nose and tail butter it just fine despite it's stiffness rating. It's much softer than the Ripsaw I had. I have ridden lots of boards over the years but at the moment have a good variety of NS shapes. I have ridden most of their stuff. I hate to hear people say that they "hate rocker boards", etc. Everything has it's place. There are good and bad for sure. The NS decks all have good edge hold. I tend to like the forgiveness of a rockered board and you can still get the performance out of it if you know what you are doing. The dampness, general quality, extreme durability and USA made bit appeals to me. I went through a phase where I broke a few decks from other makers and had them stiff me on warranty, etc. I started riding NS decks back before rocker was a thing and everything was camber. They continue to improve. Every shape rides differently. I currently have a Heritage, Funslinger, Proto Type 2, Swift and Proto FR. My FR is custom. I'm sure there will be some hate but give the FR a shot if you can find a demo. It took me a couple of days to adjust to how different it was than anything I've ever ridden but now I prefer it in just about any decent snow condition to most of my other boards. There's tons of good boards out there. No matter how dumb and vague their promotional video is on this thing it's definitely worth a ride. I'm not sure I have explained it any better than they have. Oh, and my Proto FR is a custom. I did the graphics and chose the colors and base design. The base is orange with the Colorado flag logo on the bottom.


----------



## Skoontar (Apr 19, 2021)

bshelford said:


> There's tons of good boards out there. No matter how dumb and vague their promotional video is on this thing it's definitely worth a ride.


On first glance, my mind went to "marketing" when I came across this board in 2021. Interesting review, I'd certainly like to demo one.


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

Hello,
I'm a little bit late, im new in this forum and write the first impressions. I'm german Snowboarder, riding mostly groomers or sometimes pow, allways like to go really fast. Coming from Never Summer Titan 169 riding a lot of years i was a little bit sceptical on Hybrids after testing a few Boards, i has contact with Vince in Colorado and i bought a NS Chairman 169x and a proto fr 164. And i must say this are the best Boards i have ever ridden. Stable any speed, nimble, easy to ride, carve like a dream and dampe like nothing else. The Proto FR is a Icemachine, nimble like a Skateboard, stable flatbase and fun to ride. The Chairman mackes a smooth ride, dampe, also stable flat and a lot of fun for big radius turns.
I was sure most guys writing that Hybrids can get auto-spinny sometimes but that isn't the case with this Boards. I Broke my speed recordes from NS Titan with this Decks!

Florian


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

So that you can put it in perspective my top speed was 115 kph with the Proto FR and 120 kph with the Chairman, I was able to improve the top speeds of my old NS Titan in every area and when the conditions got worse in the afternoon it was also much easier to ride there. I was really amazed. Also you can relax at highest Speed and fo so fast if you want. I had also tested hybrids from other manufacturers in the past, but I have to say they didn't do it nearly as well.

Florian


----------



## snowboardkarma (Feb 6, 2011)

GregT943 said:


> I really like my proto type 2, but Never Summer can be a little over the top with their marketing. So I am a pretty skeptical of their new "revolutionary" camber profile. Triple Camber profile, has this been done before by anyone else? I can't imagine how this would ride, or what benefit 3 sections of camber would bring you. There is limited info on their site as to what the profile actually is, other than an off angle edge picture. Is it RCRCRCR, or CRCRC? Or is it a long section of camber made up of 3 sections of different camber strengths? I don't really understand it, and it seems strange. Anyone have any insight on what this is and how it would translate into on snow performance? I have absolutely no interest in buying this thing, I'm simply asking out of curiosity and confusion.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should probably try it along with the rest of the haters in here. Maybe they’d set up a demo for all of you. The promo vid announcer was obviously a joke but it takes some smarts to get sarcasm. 
I only stop in here once in a while to check out the amount of absolute bullshit and totally false premises the ‘expert’ hate clan are spreading around. A company that’s been around for 30+ years isn’t in the gimmick business.
My advice would be to go out and demo most of what they hate first. The h8 clan are probably the same people who shit talked hybrid and electric cars. They’re not early adopters. They’re sheep.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

snowboardkarma said:


> You should probably try it along with the rest of the haters in here. Maybe they’d set up a demo for all of you. The promo vid announcer was obviously a joke but it takes some smarts to get sarcasm.
> I only stop in here once in a while to check out the amount of absolute bullshit and totally false premises the ‘expert’ hate clan are spreading around. A company that’s been around for 30+ years isn’t in the gimmick business.
> My advice would be to go out and demo most of what they hate first. The h8 clan are probably the same people who shit talked hybrid and electric cars. They’re not early adopters. They’re sheep.


They haven't been in the gimmick business they're whole existence, just the last decade or so. If you really are going to try and argue that this latest "advancement" in camber profiles of adding a micro camber zone in the middle of their rocker zone is somehow actual tech advancement and not just a gimmick, then the koolaid has been drunk.


----------



## GregT943 (Apr 1, 2019)

snowboardkarma said:


> You should probably try it along with the rest of the haters in here. Maybe they’d set up a demo for all of you. The promo vid announcer was obviously a joke but it takes some smarts to get sarcasm.
> I only stop in here once in a while to check out the amount of absolute bullshit and totally false premises the ‘expert’ hate clan are spreading around. A company that’s been around for 30+ years isn’t in the gimmick business.
> My advice would be to go out and demo most of what they hate first. The h8 clan are probably the same people who shit talked hybrid and electric cars. They’re not early adopters. They’re sheep.


I wouldn't call myself a Never Summer hater since I have owned multiple boards by them. Some of their boards I liked and some I didn't. This post is 2 years old, and was made back when there was no info on this product other than a vague description and a cheesy marketing video. That being said I would happily try one if they did a demo day at my home mountain. But I'm still pretty skeptical, and I highly doubt its going to revolutionize the snowboarding industry. My biggest issue with them is their marketing is just over the top. If Never Summer made a board and I got on it and loved it, I would buy it in a heart beat regardless of what the people of the internet say.


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

I have to disagree here the NS profiles work well and I think I can judge it relatively well because I have ridden the NS Titan in a large length of 169cm for many years and have always liked to test other boards. I like both the triple camber especially for ice because of the brutal grip and the ripsaw profile because of the nice driving feeling. My fear was a bit the trackability I like to ride really fast, but that wasn't a problem at all, the hybrids from NS also make the ride safer. Friends, my wife (NS Shade with original RC) and our son (NS Ripsaw) are also enthusiastic.
Maybe a bit of a stretch in this chat and everyone has their own opinion. As an enthusiastic snowboarder who has long been groomer/pow with camber riding, it was clearly noticeable how beautifully these things ride.


----------



## Erik Kovačič (Dec 16, 2018)

bshelford said:


> The Proto FR is an interesting board. I can't say it's completely what you are looking for, but I also can't say that it's not. I bought mine without demoing and couldn't find more than a couple sub par reviews at the time. I've ridden it 8 or 10 times now. In good snow it is an amazing carving board. The tip and tail are torsionally softer than expected. I think this is because it doesn't have the carbon x outside the feet. However the rubber and carbon strip in the center front and rear do definitely work and there is absolutely no tip chatter at any speed or conditions. It is the most stable board I've ridden. The triple camber thing feels like a combination of camber and magnetraction compared to their usual Ripsaw type profile with just a single reverse camber spot between the feet. It takes some getting used to. The board doesn't rotate around the middle like their standard rockers do. There is so much grip in the center camber section that it kind of wants to rotate outside of either end of it if you can figure out what I'm talking about. It's not a beginner board that wants to slide turns, that's for sure. It has crazy hold between the feet. The FR really want's to be ridden aggressively and prefers to be on edge. It's happy place is full carving. It's a little different. There are days when it's my favorite board ever and days when it's almost too much. I can nose and tail butter it just fine despite it's stiffness rating. It's much softer than the Ripsaw I had. I have ridden lots of boards over the years but at the moment have a good variety of NS shapes. I have ridden most of their stuff. I hate to hear people say that they "hate rocker boards", etc. Everything has it's place. There are good and bad for sure. The NS decks all have good edge hold. I tend to like the forgiveness of a rockered board and you can still get the performance out of it if you know what you are doing. The dampness, general quality, extreme durability and USA made bit appeals to me. I went through a phase where I broke a few decks from other makers and had them stiff me on warranty, etc. I started riding NS decks back before rocker was a thing and everything was camber. They continue to improve. Every shape rides differently. I currently have a Heritage, Funslinger, Proto Type 2, Swift and Proto FR. My FR is custom. I'm sure there will be some hate but give the FR a shot if you can find a demo. It took me a couple of days to adjust to how different it was than anything I've ever ridden but now I prefer it in just about any decent snow condition to most of my other boards. There's tons of good boards out there. No matter how dumb and vague their promotional video is on this thing it's definitely worth a ride. I'm not sure I have explained it any better than they have. Oh, and my Proto FR is a custom. I did the graphics and chose the colors and base design. The base is orange with the Colorado flag logo on the bottom.
> 
> View attachment 161855


So intermediate rider would be fighting this board ? I am considering this board but I don't want something that does not forgive anything and only punish every mistake.... 

I rode only 5-6 seasons, 4-5 days each...


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

I don't think it's difficult to ride and I think any advanced rider can push it very well. You get a snowboard with very strong grip on the edges, especially on ice incredibly well. It also feels very maneuverable and still stable at high speed. I'll add a link where the profiles are super described:


----------



## Erik Kovačič (Dec 16, 2018)

Lore3000 said:


> I don't think it's difficult to ride and I think any advanced rider can push it very well. You get a snowboard with very strong grip on the edges, especially on ice incredibly well. It also feels very maneuverable and still stable at high speed. I'll add a link where the profiles are super described:


Thanks, they explained it really well. But almost everyone recommends it for more advanced riders. But does that really mean intermediate would be just fighting that board ? Could not it be just that I would just not use proto FR to it;s full potential ?


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

I think it don't will be a Problem to ride, yes in the worst case you don't use full potenzial. But you can think about what you want and how it feels, i like the Ripsaw profile a little bit more on the NS Chairman with its feeling and dampness, like it for perfekt groomers and Bumps in the afternoon. For Ice Days I use the Proto FR. My Wife has original RC, my son the Ripsaw and all profiles feel good. I can test in winter the fusion RC from a friend!
From wich Board you're comming, wich ride you now?


----------



## Erik Kovačič (Dec 16, 2018)

I would go for something with ripsaw profile if I could, but there is not much of a choice that would have waist width 28cm+. The best thing would be if I could demo it, but that won't be possible in resort I ride.

I just want something wide for freeride with being able to ride groomers from time to time and too much directional freeride boards could give me hard time when trying switch.

I have Volkl Dimension 159XW - that is my first own board. It is medium soft flat board with a bit raise on the tips. So I am wondering what would the transition from this board to NS proto fr be like  considering it's stiffness and 3 cambers.

What do you ride on powder days or freeride ?


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

I has tested a lot of Snowboards in the past but not this. When it is flat and soft/medium Proto FR will be an upgrade. In my opinion it is not difficult to ride, a little bit of rockersections and raise of front/tail make it not catchy. Most edgegrip is on the bindings, turning is not hard. Think you can improve your level with a NS Board. It is stable and nimble to and not Hard to ride. It floats good in pow to, no issue.
I'm riding always fast, like groomers and powder, hate moguls! When i compare the NS Boards to Burton, Nitro, Salomon, etc. i find the technical things inside the Boards and the shape works well and give you more fun. I'm comming from hard charging camber Boards (...Nitro Shogun, Pantera, NS Titan) and has the opposit questions bevor bying a RC Board.


----------



## Erik Kovačič (Dec 16, 2018)

It should not be catchy, but people who rode it said it can feel a bit catchy ... I think so as well it can improve my level I just hope it won't make me suffer on the hill 

Me too, I hate moguls as well, especially with ice around them,.


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

What do you think about a NS Harpoon, when i read your discription it maybe can fit perfekt for your style? I don't feel any NS is catchy, think you will improve your level without thinking about what you dooing!


----------



## Erik Kovačič (Dec 16, 2018)

Lore3000 said:


> What do you think about a NS Harpoon, when i read your discription it maybe can fit perfekt for your style? I don't feel any NS is catchy, think you will improve your level without thinking about what you dooing!


I want something above 160,profile is definitely something I would go for, but on my Volkl in size 159, when I went faster from time to time, it kind of feel a bit unstable... I didnt trust that board. But perhaps thats because it flat profile and 4/10 flex ? Or because of confidence issue while riding fast ? Perhaps poor technique ... or all of above combined.
Ns harpoon is max 159, that would be ok because of set back, but it is "only" 264mm wide on waist and 298 on the tail so I would have too much of overhang most likely... even on my volkl with 28 cm waist and tail and tip width appr. 320mm I have overhang on toe and heel almost 2.5cm ,which is kind of at the limit.

NS proto fr has 8/10 flex, but I am 95-96kg so I guess it would not be much of a problem.


----------



## bshelford (Jan 23, 2015)

Erik Kovačič said:


> So intermediate rider would be fighting this board ? I am considering this board but I don't want something that does not forgive anything and only punish every mistake....
> 
> I rode only 5-6 seasons, 4-5 days each...


I have a friend who lives in CO who is an intermediate rider and not horribly aggressive. He has a Proto FR and loves it. Says it has made him a much better rider. He was coming off an older board with traditional camber. I would consider myself an advanced rider and pretty aggressive. The only place I don't really care for it is ice. And when I say ice I mean real east coast ice. Like one of those crappy days where it rained all night and then dropped to 20 degrees and you should have just stayed home ice. Otherwise it has become my favorite board. I have 5 Never Summer boards and they all have different characteristics. I thought my Proto Type 2 was my favorite and it was for years but when I get back on it after riding the FR I realize that the FR has grown on me and it is now my favorite for most days.


----------



## Erik Kovačič (Dec 16, 2018)

bshelford said:


> I have a friend who lives in CO who is an intermediate rider and not horribly aggressive. He has a Proto FR and loves it. Says it has made him a much better rider. He was coming off an older board with traditional camber. I would consider myself an advanced rider and pretty aggressive. The only place I don't really care for it is ice. And when I say ice I mean real east coast ice. Like one of those crappy days where it rained all night and then dropped to 20 degrees and you should have just stayed home ice. Otherwise it has become my favorite board. I have 5 Never Summer boards and they all have different characteristics. I thought my Proto Type 2 was my favorite and it was for years but when I get back on it after riding the FR I realize that the FR has grown on me and it is now my favorite for most days.


Ok, I think I got all the answers I was looking for  I am ordering proto fr today  thanks.
Yeah I hate ice too. I ride in Alps only in good condition so I am not much worried about ice... only at the end of the day when it gets a bit icy on the slope and I can't avoid it I go on ice, but that happens very rarely... other than that I have never experienced conditions like what you described.


----------



## bshelford (Jan 23, 2015)

Erik Kovačič said:


> Ok, I think I got all the answers I was looking for  I am ordering proto fr today  thanks.
> Yeah I hate ice too. I ride in Alps only in good condition so I am not much worried about ice... only at the end of the day when it gets a bit icy on the slope and I can't avoid it I go on ice, but that happens very rarely... other than that I have never experienced conditions like what you described.


Let us know how you like it. There isn't too much information around about this board and now NS is putting the same camber design in the Proto Ultra, etc. Would love to hear your feedback once you get some time in on it.


----------



## Erik Kovačič (Dec 16, 2018)

bshelford said:


> Let us know how you like it. There isn't too much information around about this board and now NS is putting the same camber design in the Proto Ultra, etc. Would love to hear your feedback once you get some time in on it.


sure, I will. I could find only 4 reviews on that board and so far everyone loved it so I hope I won't be any different 
Perhaps NS really made major breakthrough ...I guess we will see over time when more people share their experiences with this board.


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

Great, and yes, let us know what your think about the Board after riding. Think you don't make anything wrong bying the Board and you can looking forward to ride.


----------



## prehister (22 d ago)

Hello. I am 190cm tall / 95kg, boots 47EU (US13). I ride Nitro Pantera 169 wide and Elan el grande 171. I love speed a lot ! I need a board very stable at high speed, wide for my long foots. Freestyle is not my favorite, I prefer slopes or powder with agressive ride. Do you think proto fr is a good choice ? Thanks for your advices... Vincent.


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

Hello Vincent, 
yes i Think it could work.
I rode a Nitro Shogun, NS Titan also tested a Nitro Pantera and could say the Proto FR has no Speed Limit and also stable or even more. The Edgehold is more in my opinion, the Board will never be washy. What you can notice ist that it is more nimble in each speed spect and you can so faster react. Flatbase you feel a little more free, it take youst a few meters to learn then it is an advantage in my opinion. By the largest Sice clearly. Easy to ride for everyone but when you push it hard on Edge it feels like an late 90s Camber Board, maybe like the Nitro Shogun.
Merry Christmas,
Florian


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

I forgot the wide version for your Feet but think is clear!


----------



## prehister (22 d ago)

Hey Florian, thanks for this answer !
I look to the 166DF (the biggest one). Size : width is similar to my Elan El Grande, just 5cm shorter in the long.
With high speed, I reach the limits of stability with the Pantera.
Regarding the El Grande, it looks like a truck, very stable but not as easy as the Pantera in turns.
Will the Proto provide me the stability of the El Grande with the easy turn of the Pantera ?
And, I always rode with classic camber, and don't really know if the multiple camber of the Proto will be better...
Have a nice day, and Merry Christmas !


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

Yes it could work in the way you think! I don't rode the El Grande, but i know the normal Pantera will be fantastic to ride but is a little washy at high speed. I hit 115 kph on Proto FR and it was no washy, you can go fast as you want! (...personal best on Never Summer Chairman with ripsaw profile was 120 kph...also the same, i can go even faster when solpe allows it..)


----------



## prehister (22 d ago)

Thank you ! I think lots of boards are stable at high speed, but the other thing I need is a wide waist (at least 28cm).
I look to the Skunk Ape II, do you know how is this board ?


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

I don't know, i never rode a Lip Tech and magne traction. Think the Performance of Boards should be very good, i ride witch one guy with lip tech snowboard in Hintertux Glacier in icy condition, he was enthusiastic of edge but could him outperform very easy with Proto FR. What i heard is that magne traction can be a little more grip on ice, but when the snow is in other condition it Should be a little catchy, i don't like it too loose speed, mostly i go flat when it is possible. I has contact in the paste to Never Summer guys (Choppywater) in Germany, also diectly to the guys in Colorado. You could thrust Never Summer, the durability, the grip of edge, dampness, the way Boards ride and service is awsome, when you not sure test a NS snowboard. When i test an other snowboard i missed always the feeling and dampness of NS. Think it is always a Personal choice what you like, what not and what helps your riding style.
Could see the Proto FR is availible in 28.4cm weist as DF (Drag Free). In 162 and 166cm.


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

I've got a 2021 Proto FR. It's definitely an interesting board. It does very well at carving and holding an edge, but because it's basically a rocker, you can still spin and stuff with it pretty easily. Best way to describe it is that it does what you'd expect of two different boards, but it's not revolutionary or anything ground breaking. 

It definitely has a learning curve, it felt really weird the first few days out the way it initiated turns and rode. But once I got used to it I find myself riding it more and more and my other boards not being ridden. 

I have a 156 Proto FR and a 159w Lib Tech Hot Knife. I think the Proto FR is just as good in icy and bad conditions, but the FR has better dampness and it's not as catchy as the magnetraction. And that's saying a lot since the Hot Knife is a 159w and the FR is just a 156.

Honestly I like the Proto FR more than the Hot Knife when it comes to carving and riding. Hot Knife is a pretty stiff C3 with .5 magnetraction. People make fun of NS for making all these crazy board cambers but the triple camber thing is a pretty big improvement once you get past the weird learning curve. I kind of bought it on a whim at a show because it was discounted and it matched my clothing but I'm really starting to like it more and more the more time I spend time with it. It's actually a pretty great board. It was between the 156 Proto FR and a 161 Hammer X and I'm glad I went with the Proto FR. 

Overall, the marketing is over the top. It's not revolutionary. But all snowboard marketing is over the top, mainly because I'd argue making a very good board for typical riding conditions has already been mastered and they're all just looking for reasons to stand out against the crowded competition of board makers who have all come extremely close to mastering making snowboards. But the FR is still a board I really like after getting used to it, and it definitely is versatile for a free ride board thanks to it's camber profile.


----------



## Lore3000 (8 mo ago)

Think this Video gives an good overview about profiles:





It is a good discription how the profiles work and feels, i was unsure last year to switch on RC comming from full camber. Testing the other shapes from Companys dosen't work for me. (I could test from local Shop on local Mountain, but they have no NS Boards).


----------



## prehister (22 d ago)

Hey, thanks for all these precisions !
One more question, someone knows the Doneck incline ?


----------

